# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  ابيات شعر شعبي عن الزواج

## نوخدة القطيف

هذه الأبيات من قصيدة الزواج (للشاعر البحريني عبدالرحمن رفيع)                                                  قال لي راي روح استشير امطوعة ،           يمكن اتحل القضية ويمكن اتصير منفعه  ،                             كنت سمعت عن حرمه طيبه ،                عندها ابويت  في المنامه ،                                               ويوم سألت عنها اوصفوها ،                    وميزوا بيتها ابعلامه ،                                                     ناس يقولون عنها طاهره   ،                    وناس يقولون عنها ساحره،                                             قلت في نفسي طاهره ساحره              ياالله روح ،                                                                 جربيت كل الفلاسفه وذي بعد               انسانه روح ،                                                                ويوم ضربت الباب ومرت                       خمس دقايق بالتمام ،                                                     رد علي صوت من ورى الباب                قال لي من؟ ،                                                                جاوبت                  صديق ،               ياي تحلون له قضيه                                                         من سنة تسبب له   ضيق ،                وقادني شخص من يدي                                                    وقال لي ممنوع الحجي، الا لما            اتسألك الحجيه جاوب باحترام   ،                                           وما وعيت الا جدامي وحده               بالدفه                    والملفع ،                                             بحلقت بعيونها فيني ساعه              من     غير    ما     اتخرع ،قالت  اشعندك تشكه وارفع الصوت حتى آسمع ،قلت لها عندي قضية منها وايد آتوجع ،قصدي آتزوج وقلبي صار له مده مايتشجع ، قالت انت تحتاج اوحيده يمها كل ليله اتربع ،الحريم مثل الخبيصه مافي ريال منها يشبع ،عندي لك زوجة جميلة الشكر من عينها ينبع ،وحده مايدوخك مهرها وماتشرط واتمنع ،قلت لها آقدر اشوفها والا ذي وحده اتبرقع ،قالت انت تحتاج نظارة من نظارتك هذي اوسع ،اللي تبيها جدامك والا تتعامى يتمبلتع ،اوما وعيت الا ابها قايمه وكاشفه عن ويه ما ايترقع ،ويه كريه لو ايشوفه يني جان من المنظر تصروع ، اولو ما ريلي ساعدتني في الركيض جان حالتي خروع ، :rolleyes:

----------

